# Leopard Hatchling Indoor Enclosure



## Team Gomberg (Oct 23, 2012)

I already posted pictures of my 6month old leopard hatchling's indoor enclosure. However, I have made some changes. It's never ending upgrades....

When my 6month old is kept indoors it is in a Zilla 40gal reptile tank. We just built the stand for it. Humidity is kept at 80%. Basking temp averages 105 degrees. Cool end averages 80 degrees. Night time is kept above 80 with a CHE (ceramic heat element/emitter) 






I used regular kitchen aluminum foil as a cover over the screen. I cut out holes for the lights/CHE and spray painted it black. This keeps my heat and humidity right where I want it  
My basking bulb varies from a 75watt incandescent bulb to a 100watt repti sun bulb, depending on the ambient room temperature. In summer the room is hotter and needs only the 75watt. In winter I need the 100watt. My CHE is a 75watt and soon will be plugged into a thermostat for 80degrees. I also have a UVB bulb, but I use it just for the extra lighting and I think it helps my plants  





A close up of the tank. I put up an aquarium wallpaper on the back. My tortoise doesn't seem to have a problem with the 3 clear sides. 





The hide half. It's the cool side during the day, warm side at night. This log was very wide, long and took up alot of space. I cut it to fit in the corner and like it much better this way. My tort sleeps in here every night.





The basking half. I used a pathway stone and some regular rocks from my yard for basking.





I always have live grass or weeds in the indoor enclosure. I transplant patches from the outdoor enclosure as needed...but it changes depending upon when they are eaten. Right now I have 6 patches planted around the water dish. Sometimes I have more, sometimes they are bigger, sometimes they don't last very long 
I also have fake plants which my tort LOVES to hide under. The fake plants also hold up under the CHE. Live plants dont.





My 6month old Leopard, Levi sitting in his dish. It's almost time to get him the bigger size!





Hope this helps anyone trying to design their indoor enclosure!

I got most of my ideas from TFO


----------



## janevicki (Oct 23, 2012)

So Cute! Love your enclosure looks awesome.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Oct 23, 2012)

AWSOME î‚


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Oct 24, 2012)

Awesome ! Love how you designed it


----------



## l0velesly (Oct 25, 2012)

Nicely designed enclosure!!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 10, 2012)

ok, I changed the enclosure a little bit. I added more dirt for deeper substrate and added a humid hide while elevating the basking spot. My humidity is still 80% or so, basking temp is 110 and the cool end/night temps 80. 

My leopard really seems to like this new set up. Not because he uses the humid hide, he still doesn't.., but because of the dirt mounds and mini hills. He cruises this thing like never before! 

Humid Hide/Basking 





Cool end. The corner log hide has dirt built up so he can crawl on top. He doesn't stay up there but has enjoyed crawling up a time or two during his rounds.
The plants by the water dish are real. I love them.


----------



## StephanieWrong (Nov 20, 2012)

Gorgeous!!! What size aquarium is that?


----------



## Kate (Nov 20, 2012)

I like this!! how long should a leopard hatchling be able to stay in this before outgrowing it?


----------



## jtrux (Nov 20, 2012)

Looks great. Mine took awhile before he started using his hide but now he's all about it. He loves to climb his log hide too.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 20, 2012)

This is a 40 gallon made by Zilla. 38x 18 x16. 
My leopard is currently only 3"at 7 months. This is where he is kept at night and on cold days. If the weather is nice he goes outside into a 20' x6' pen and that is plenty of room to roam. I am assuming this 40 gal will work until he can live outside year long with a heated shelter. time will tell..


----------



## evlinLoutries (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice one!

But, just curious, hows the air go to inside the enclosure?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 21, 2012)

evlinLoutries said:


> But, just curious, hows the air go to inside the enclosure?



it is not air tight. 

the covered top is what keeps my humidity high.


----------



## evlinLoutries (Nov 21, 2012)

Team Gomberg said:


> it is not air tight.
> 
> the covered top is what keeps my humidity high.



I see..


----------

